# Expander plug slipping inside carbon steerer



## phew52 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi,

I'm putting together a new 595 and the expander plug will not sit tight inside the steerer. It seems as though the inner diameter of the fork is just a bit too big because the plug doesn't expand enough to grab hold.

There's no grease inside the steerer. I took an expander plug from a old 585 and it also slipped. Both expander plugs hold fast inside the old 585.

I cleaned the inside after I cut it so I don't know what else to think. Any suggestions? Should I use some strong glue? Or how about that Alpha Q metal insert, anyone tried one of those?

Thanks!


----------



## jamesau (Apr 22, 2002)

Try this first: Tacx Dynamic Carbon Assembly Paste. 
I had the same issue with an HSC4 fork and the Tacx did the trick. Remember, you only need enough hold to adjust the bearings.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

I had the same issue. Chas, the resident LookUSA rep that frequents this forum, sent me a new plug and it seemed to do the trick. I would say that the plugs don't hold as firm as others though. During the time I was waiting for the new plug, I dropped in a reynolds plug I had laying around and it worked better. It's almost as if the Look plug doesn't expand as much as the others. Maybe it was designed that way?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

One other thing to check..Make sure there is enough room between the top of the steerer and the stem cap... I know this sounds basic but I've had a plug slip only to find out that the steerer tube was making contact with the top cap...


----------



## phew52 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Thanks for all the suggestions!*

Thanks for all the suggestions!

The genius at my LBS ground away just a tiny bit of the small ends of the inner cone shaped wedge nuts so that their large ends could be brought closer together forcing diameter of the outer cylinder wider to make a tighter fit with the inside of the steerer. Beautiful. I like those kinds of solutions!


----------

